
Rosetta end-of-mission update - okket
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-lakdawalla/2016/09091029-rosetta-end-of-mission-update.html
======
okket
There is also a study that says complex organic molecules have been discovered
on the comet.

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature19320.html)

